# ID of thorny plant



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello Haytalk, I'm looking for ID of this plant that's crowding the fence line of a pasture.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like a variety of Multiflora Rose, but harder to tell without leaves. Let it leaf out and hit it with Crossbow herbicide. Early growth stage is a good time to eradicate in the spring.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

I currently have grazonnext and Cimarron plus following a recommendation on here for milkweed control a couple years ago. Would either of these (or a mix) work as well?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Might want to let it grow ... looks like it would keep critters especially 2 legged kind out.


----------



## Kando (Mar 31, 2019)

Fence it's growing in is hot. Horse pasture at a girl scout camp and they're looking for it to be gone. Otherwise


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Vol said:


> Looks like a variety of Multiflora Rose, but harder to tell without leaves. Let it leaf out and hit it with Crossbow herbicide. Early growth stage is a good time to eradicate in the spring.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree looks sorta like the multifora we have here ....2-4d does wonders on it in early spring leafing....here it is easy to get to because its one of the first leafing plants in the spring


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kando said:


> I currently have grazonnext and Cimarron plus following a recommendation on here for milkweed control a couple years ago. Would either of these (or a mix) work as well?


Cimarron is supposedly very effective against multiflora rose. Just wait until fully leafed to take in maximum load and the stem will be softer also. Use surfactant. If you don't have commercial surfactant use a little Dawn dish detergent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Cimarron is supposedly very effective against multiflora rose. Just wait until fully leafed to take in maximum load and the stem will be softer also. Use surfactant. If you don't have commercial surfactant use a little Dawn dish detergent.
> 
> Regards, Mike


cimarron is the old ally and will smoke MR, right down to the last root. It is very hard on fescue and will take out orchard grass at higher rates. I have used it in a backpack sprayer to rid about 100 ac of hayground of MR over the years.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I read where a little bit of Cimarron goes a long ways. So that tells me that spot spraying Cimarron amounts per gallon would be very low.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> I read where a little bit of Cimarron goes a long ways. So that tells me that spot spraying Cimarron amounts per gallon would be very low.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, right on. Back when I first got Ally, it came with a little funnel tube for measuring. Always tricky with the flowable powders in spot sprays. Anyways, it was an inch and a 1/4 dia at the top, maybe 3/4-7/8 at the bottom which was closed in and flat. Coop guy said one layer of granules per gal and don't worry about them touching each other. Good advice and it works to this day. Also mix it well in a milk jug with sticker before putting it in your backpack


----------

